# Stihl TS350 restoration



## alexcagle

Did this restoration of a 38 yr old cutoff saw, go some parts off eBay and even was able to get some parts from Stihl. I used the 49mm "super" shortblock. It was ugly and had points, but I converted it to electronic with a trigger unit. I is great, but it will top out at 13,500 rpm. My Stihl regional tech guy said the old carbs had a valve in the carb to limit the rpms. I have the origional carb, but don't see anything like that on it. He said it was called a shaker valve that operated on the harmonics of the engine. I'm scratching my head. I know that is way to much rpm for the spindle and could be catastrophic, should the blade come apart at that speed. Does anyone know of a rev limiting trigger unit?View attachment 167798
View attachment 167799
View attachment 167800
View attachment 167801


----------



## josh1981

very nice. brand new. how did you restore the paint


----------



## alexcagle

Good old sherwin williams industrial 2-part epoxy. Their std grey floor paint works as is but the 2part epoxy orange they can mix up for you. That stuff is really tough, and you don't have to worry about when you spill gas on it either. I have used the stihl spray paint before, and if you look at it wrong it chips, and gas dissolves it right off. The hardest part is getting the old paint off. Cooked on 35 year old paint doesn't come off very easily. Sherwin sells some bix spray varnish and paint remover that works better than the auto parts store kind. Then just get the old die grinder out with a scotchbrite tipped bit and go to town. Just watch the part numbers and anything you want to remain. Like the oil and fuel writing cast into the housings. 
I have two 075av's that i am restoring right now, one will be to use and the other for my display. Anyone out there know where i can get a chainbrake from a donor saw? I need the hand actuator, lever and the entire side cover with it's guts. Thanks!


----------



## josh1981

alexcagle said:


> Good old sherwin williams industrial 2-part epoxy. Their std grey floor paint works as is but the 2part epoxy orange they can mix up for you. That stuff is really tough, and you don't have to worry about when you spill gas on it either. I have used the stihl spray paint before, and if you look at it wrong it chips, and gas dissolves it right off. The hardest part is getting the old paint off. Cooked on 35 year old paint doesn't come off very easily. Sherwin sells some bix spray varnish and paint remover that works better than the auto parts store kind. Then just get the old die grinder out with a scotchbrite tipped bit and go to town. Just watch the part numbers and anything you want to remain. Like the oil and fuel writing cast into the housings.
> I have two 075av's that i am restoring right now, one will be to use and the other for my display. Anyone out there know where i can get a chainbrake from a donor saw? I need the hand actuator, lever and the entire side cover with it's guts. Thanks!


 
wow man thanks a bunch. i got a 025 stihl saw I am working on. This will come in handy for that.


----------



## alexcagle

I haven't tried the epoxy on any plastic parts yet, but I can tell you that I sprayed some epoxy primer a couple years ago, and accidently oversprayed my forklift. It is virually unremoveable. It's even still stuck to the vinyl seat. I think it's there for life. I tell you what, i'll mix up a bit of orange today and paint an old faded out plastic 028 orange cover for a test, and get back with you. I'll write down the Sherwin part numbers for you too.


----------



## southbound

Looks great!!!


----------



## 2dogs

Your saw looks great! My TS350 looks just like your "before" pics, especially the very rusted blade guard. Mine is just a using saw so looks are not important to me. Still...


----------



## betterbuilt

here's your pictures. Nice work.


----------



## alexcagle

Thanks, I have two 075/076's that I am restoring right now. I'll post the pics later when I get them both done. One is done and quite frankly, it's a beast! It's got a 32" bar .404 RS chain, new cylinder/piston assy, bearings, seals, epoxy paint, and new handle still available from Stihl. Of the two saws, they both had 076 crankcases, (as they both had the side mounted oil caps), but one had a manifold that was an inch taller than the other. I am not sure why Stihl did this, but I'm sure somebody on this forum can tell me. I have a big tree that needs cut down, so I'll test it out this weekend. Weeeeeeee!


----------



## betterbuilt

alexcagle said:


> Thanks, I have two 075/076's that I am restoring right now. I'll post the pics later when I get them both done. One is done and quite frankly, it's a beast! It's got a 32" bar .404 RS chain, new cylinder/piston assy, bearings, seals, epoxy paint, and new handle still available from Stihl. Of the two saws, they both had 076 crankcases, (as they both had the side mounted oil caps), but one had a manifold that was an inch taller than the other. I am not sure why Stihl did this, but I'm sure somebody on this forum can tell me. I have a big tree that needs cut down, so I'll test it out this weekend. Weeeeeeee!


 
I have two 076 supers, a 075 and two project 076's. I'd love to see the pictures. 
here's one of my supers with a ts760 air filter cover.


----------



## betterbuilt

alexcagle said:


> Thanks, I have two 075/076's that I am restoring right now. I'll post the pics later when I get them both done. One is done and quite frankly, it's a beast! It's got a 32" bar .404 RS chain, new cylinder/piston assy, bearings, seals, epoxy paint, and new handle still available from Stihl. Of the two saws, they both had 076 crankcases, (as they both had the side mounted oil caps), but one had a manifold that was an inch taller than the other. I am not sure why Stihl did this, but I'm sure somebody on this forum can tell me. I have a big tree that needs cut down, so I'll test it out this weekend. Weeeeeeee!


 
In my reading I came across a few different mufflers. There was few pics with spacers added so the cover would fit. As far as I know all my mufflers are the same size.


----------



## alexcagle

Hey, thanks for the pic. I plan on reading the thread on URL insertion of pics.
I like the weights on your mill. (rockin' saw!)..... I've never seen one in action. The TS760 filter looks like a good idea. You probably get a year out of it since you are not cutting concrete! 
Here is one of the 075/076's of two that I have finished. This one is a user, (not that there are to many trees big enough around here (in Okla) to warrant this length of a bar). It cut a 30" elm tree like butter yesterday. It tach'ed out at 9200rpm before the bleed valve in the carb kicked in to limit over-rev. I think one of the crank halves was an 075, as the manual oil pump body on it had a check ball and spring, but the other saw didn't. The one without the check ball didn't have a rounded seat for the check ball, so is it safe to assume the other pump was designed with a check ball within the pump itself. I couldn't see how to disassemble it, and it was working, so I didn't bother trying to rebuild it. 
I've rebuilt a few TS760's before, and cutoff saws are primarily what I do. I have one customer that has about 50 TS400's left working, and has at least 40 of the TS420's that they are slowly converting to. They use them every day, so that keeps me pretty busy. I've woken up in the middle of the night dreaming I was fixing a saw! Since I only have to stock parts for about 4 or 5 different saws, I used a 4'x 8' sheet of pegboard for each model. I have every single part for 2 models, and a good stock of the others. 
*I am trying to locate an entire chainbrake assembly w/cover that is in good condition to put on this saw. If anyone has one, or has an idea who does, I would appreciate any info I can get. * 

Quote from Henry Ford: "Cut your own firewood. It'll warm you twice"


----------



## alexcagle

to betterbuilt: What makes a 076 Super different from a regular 076? I generally see that Stihl makes the cylinders a couple mm larger on "Supers", but the 076 Super is listed with the same size 58mm cylinder. - or am I wrong?
alexcagle


----------



## sefh3

Here are your pictures


----------



## betterbuilt

alexcagle said:


> to betterbuilt: What makes a 076 Super different from a regular 076? I generally see that Stihl makes the cylinders a couple mm larger on "Supers", but the 076 Super is listed with the same size 58mm cylinder. - or am I wrong?
> alexcagle


 
As far as I can tell the only difference is the carb on the super is a walbro. The air filter sits a little higher. The other difference is the handle has a few holes for carb adjustments. I have the numbers for the walbro if you want them. By the way that's one nice saw.


----------



## alexcagle

I know this is not in any way relevant, except for I used a Stihl cutoff saw to cut the doors on it, but this is a test to see if I can insert a pic. My smoker I built myself. It is awesome, If I may say so myself.......and I do. 
When I go to the "copy shortcut screen" the copy shortcut option is not on the menu, I have to instead use properties and copy the shortcut there instead.
Thanks for taking the time to explain it (parrisw). It is great.


----------



## alexcagle

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/picture-forum/169052d1295541928-smoker-trailer-002-jpg


----------



## alexcagle

I think it's this POS work computer. Dernit. Didn't work. I got the jest of it though. I guess I'll have to use my laptop. thanks


----------



## sefh3

Here ya go


----------



## sefh3

alexcagle said:


> I know this is not in any way relevant, except for I used a Stihl cutoff saw to cut the doors on it, but this is a test to see if I can insert a pic. My smoker I built myself. It is awesome, If I may say so myself.......and I do.
> When I go to the "copy shortcut screen" the copy shortcut option is not on the menu, I have to instead use properties and copy the shortcut there instead.
> Thanks for taking the time to explain it (parrisw). It is great.


 
This will work for you but you have too many http://'s in your picture link.


----------



## alexcagle

to betterbuilt- 
I checked today for what they still offered on parts for the 076 from Stihl, and I had to rob one of the *dowel pins *off the other crankcase halves so that there were one on each half of the crankcases. Do you have any old broken or damaged crankcases that I could salvage two off of for this second saw? Stihl part number is 9371 470 3120 if you need a reference. If not, that's OK, I'll shop eBay......again. 
also, pardon my ignorance being from the central plains, but, do you lock the throttle on that 076 Super saw on the mill? How does that mill work? Is it for personal use or do you sell the lumber to make executive board tables. That's a bigasstree it's cutting. (to an Okie it is) :freaked-out:


----------



## betterbuilt

alexcagle said:


> to betterbuilt-
> I checked today for what they still offered on parts for the 076 from Stihl, and I had to rob one of the *dowel pins *off the other crankcase halves so that there were one on each half of the crankcases. Do you have any old broken or damaged crankcases that I could salvage two off of for this second saw? Stihl part number is 9371 470 3120 if you need a reference. If not, that's OK, I'll shop eBay......again.
> also, pardon my ignorance being from the central plains, but, do you lock the throttle on that 076 Super saw on the mill? How does that mill work? Is it for personal use or do you sell the lumber to make executive board tables. That's a bigasstree it's cutting. (to an Okie it is) :freaked-out:


 
I'll check on the pins. You can still order parts for the Ts760 and most of the parts are the same. I have a ts760 case that is still together that would have the dowels.

I was using a zip tie to hold the throttle down. 






































The log was 28-36inches wide and 108 inches long. Maple


----------



## betterbuilt

here's a post with some pictures of the super and some other good info.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/102938.htm

Trever, the last person to post in that thread might have those pins also.


----------



## alexcagle

WOW! That's a big pile of saw chips. Thanks for the pics.
A zip tie throttle lock? Are you quick with the snips if something goes......nnnot good? I think Stihl would not recommend this.....LOL!
Does it ever get hung up, or did you do that to take the picture?


----------



## betterbuilt

All I have to do is slide the ziptie down off the throttle. There was two people running the saw so we could be sure nothing happened to the saw. When it started to bog down you could hear it way before it would actually slow down much. I doubt I have to worry to much about the warranty claims on that saw. I've been using the zip tie so I can get away from the fumes from the muffler and the saw dust. Of all the saws I've milled with, the 076's strange lay out is the best for milling because the exhaust is not bouncing of the log. The saw was cutting 10 inches a minute.


----------



## betterbuilt

when you post the pic and it doesn't work you can *right click *on it and *copy link location* 
Then open the picture icon and delete the http://
Then just right click in the little window and paste the link location in there. That's all I did to show your pick. 


Just be sure there isn't two or two http:// at the beginning If there is you need to delete them manually or try again.

There should be one [IMG] at the beginning and one at the end.


----------



## betterbuilt

This is the thread with the different 
muffler types 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/114022.htm





sawbones said:


> When I got my 76 it had these spacers. At first I thought they were an add on so I went to cheapsawstuff guy and he did not have a wide one either..
> 
> after a while I had been told by a few people that these spacers were put on at factory.
> 
> I think they had extra covers left over and it was an easy mod for them.
> 
> so, 1/2 spacers and longer bolts and off ya go.
> 
> thats my story and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## Welshy_Pete

I got the metal friction shoes there hard to find and get for the earlyer ts350 stihl saw cutter. It uses the points ignition system. The later ts350 super uses the electronic ignition with plastic paw.

I got the new part which is hard to get hold of but Ive found a good contact now. I fitted the new part and it pulls the starter great which I thought. 

But then it wouldn't start so I thought what the hell this time no spark. 

Then after 2 days of working it all out and stripping the machine down. The flywheel had the old points ignition system a coil with 2 metal parts then magnets on the flywheel. These were dirty sluge and rust so I cleaned the hole lot up. I got a friend coming down next week the flywheel needs putting back a certon air gap for it to spark properly. Cause at the moment my gap wrong so it spark and burns the magnets on the flywheel. But least I know there a good spark. 

Pictures to follow Ive learnt alot about the stihl machines now. I know which parts fit what machines from the ts350 early to the later ts350 stihl disc cutters. Then the 08s chain saw stihl alot of people dont even know about this stuff its so hard to find out. Even online there very little about it all. So Im glad I did alot of research online and in local shops. 

So hopefully the 30 year old machine going to be up and running again next week.


----------



## Welshy_Pete

Welshy_Pete said:


> I got the metal friction shoes there hard to find and get for the earlyer ts350 stihl saw cutter. It uses the points ignition system. The later ts350 super uses the electronic ignition with plastic paw.
> 
> I got the new part which is hard to get hold of but Ive found a good contact now. I fitted the new part and it pulls the starter great which I thought.
> 
> But then it wouldn't start so I thought what the hell this time no spark.
> 
> Then after 2 days of working it all out and stripping the machine down. The flywheel had the old points ignition system a coil with 2 metal parts then magnets on the flywheel. These were dirty sluge and rust so I cleaned the hole lot up. I got a friend coming down next week the flywheel needs putting back a certon air gap for it to spark properly. Cause at the moment my gap wrong so it spark and burns the magnets on the flywheel. But least I know there a good spark.
> 
> Pictures to follow Ive learnt alot about the stihl machines now. I know which parts fit what machines from the ts350 early to the later ts350 stihl disc cutters. Then the 08s chain saw stihl alot of people dont even know about this stuff its so hard to find out. Even online there very little about it all. So Im glad I did alot of research online and in local shops.
> 
> So hopefully the 30 year old machine going to be up and running again next week.


 
My mate helped me get the ts350 stihl machine sparking again. It just needed abit more cleaning and ajusting on the points ignition system.

Its running like brand new plenty of power and revs. There a nice kick in the machine to which shows its running fab.


----------



## bullseye13

to clear a few things up, stihl 075,076,760 all have the same piston. 075&076 have same piston & cyl, but 076 super has diff porting. 760 demo saw has diff porting for max torque. 075,076,760,050,051,510 use tillotson hs60, 076 super uses a carb spacer with a walbro ws26 carb, bigger bore+more flow. 

075 prototype that was a converted 051 had what we know as a 075 cyl with a removable head. I happen to have one. 

In case you cant tell, ive been through a few of these things. :msp_smile:


----------

